# Need website help



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know dreamweaver? I've started using that program to re-do my website (not posted the new one yet), and I've run into a challenge I've not found and answer for.

What resolution does everyone else cater to for their sites? 

Is their a way for dreamweaver to increase the size or decrease the size depending on the users resolution, instead of staying one size for all?

help?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

If you are doing a table based layout, you can set your table width to a percentage instead of pixels. That will allow your layout to stretch with the browser as it is resized. Designers generally called that a "liquid" layout.

But if you're building a new site in Dreamweaver, you should consider controlling your layout with cascading style sheets (css) instead of tables. You can still create a layout that will stretch with the browser size if you like those types of sites.

Adobe has a pretty good introduction for using Dreamweaver to create a design without tables at the bottom of this page:
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/dreamweaver/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks scarefx! That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------

